# QUESTIONS ON SHE OAK SKINK. HELP!!



## Emmalee (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello, so I have just gotten a fully grown she oak skink and am wanting to keep her as my buddy. Although it is extremely hard to find information on them so I was wondering does anyone know what lights and wattage is needed for them? And any other vital and important information I need to know. Thanks!!


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

Emmalee said:


> Hello, so I have just gotten a fully grown she oak skink and am wanting to keep her as my buddy. Although it is extremely hard to find information on them so I was wondering does anyone know what lights and wattage is needed for them? And any other vital and important information I need to know. Thanks!!


I take it you are in Tasmania.
You want to have a basking spot of about 30 degrees. It can be a little higher as the skink will seek shelter once it is too warm. With lighting and wattages you will just have to play around to get the right hot spot. Phillips spot globes from a hardware will be your best bet in terms of globe.
Post a couple of pictures so we can see her colouring.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 4, 2017)

Emmalee said:


> Hello, so I have just gotten a fully grown she oak skink and am wanting to keep her as my buddy. Although it is extremely hard to find information on them so I was wondering does anyone know what lights and wattage is needed for them? And any other vital and important information I need to know. Thanks!!



When you say you have "gotten one", I get the feeling this is not an animal you have purchased. Would that be correct?


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 4, 2017)

would like to point out without a license they are illegal to keep and you can be charged for it, tho i guess it's already done and so we should focus on it getting correct care, but she oak skins don't make good companions as they are nocturnal along with skittish and a bluetongue would be better.


----------



## Emmalee (Dec 4, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> I take it you are in Tasmania.
> You want to have a basking spot of about 30 degrees. It can be a little higher as the skink will seek shelter once it is too warm. With lighting and wattages you will just have to play around to get the right hot spot. Phillips spot globes from a hardware will be your best bet in terms of globe.
> Post a couple of pictures so we can see her colouring.


I am definitely in tassie. I have one photo at the moment. Trying to leave her alone as she is in a bit of shock. She had her tail shut in a door by some idiot. So she's just resting. Is there any other care information that is incredibly important when caring for these skinks? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 4, 2017)

without a license they are illegal to collect*

(not trying to bash you for it, and it's good you've taken time out of your day to try and help him/her.)


----------



## Emmalee (Dec 4, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> would like to point out without a license they are illegal to keep and you can be charged for it, tho i guess it's already done and so we should focus on it getting correct care, but she oak skins don't make good companions as they are nocturnal along with skittish and a bluetongue would be better.


I am planning on getting a license as I already knew it was illegal and don't really wanna be charged.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> without a license they are illegal to collect*


Collecting in Tasmania is legal.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 4, 2017)

Emmalee said:


> I am planning on getting a license as I already knew it was illegal and don't really wanna be charged.



Taking from the wild is also illegal


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 4, 2017)

well, ignore that post, at least my first one was right. 


okay what? now this is confusing.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 4, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Collecting in Tasmania legal.


Wow.....I stand corrected and an apology in order.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 4, 2017)

You can't actually collect something from the wild then apply for a licence... the collected animal will not be on your licence...


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 4, 2017)

okay now i'm really confused, and i'm pretty sure it'd be okay to do such, though i dunno how the licensing system works currently.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

http://dpipwe.tas.gov.au/wildlife-m...reptiles-in-captivity/herpetology-in-Tasmania
Yes she has gone about it the wrong way but it is best not to flame her and help her instead.


----------



## Emmalee (Dec 4, 2017)

Well I am just wanting to help her as she was In Shock when we found her and I was planning on owning a lizard in general. Preferably a she oak. So even if I can't keep this one I would like to get a license and care for a she oak at some stage


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

@Emmalee 
Get your license sorted asap. I'll get a member on here to contact you who can point you in the right direction.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 4, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> http://dpipwe.tas.gov.au/wildlife-m...reptiles-in-captivity/herpetology-in-Tasmania
> Yes she has gone about it the wrong way but it is best not to flame her and help her instead.


 exactly what i said, it's over with and now we should be guiding her in the right direction in terms of care for this poor animal, not bashing her.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 4, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Collecting in Tasmania legal.



Not convinced I'm afraid.................

Reptiles and amphibians are protected in Tasmania under the _Nature Conservation Act 2002_ and the _Threatened Species Protection Act 1995_.

They may not be taken or kept in captivity without a permit with the following exceptions:
up to six specimens of each of the common froglet, brown tree frog, metallic skink and spotted skink may be collected outside of National Parks and other reserves and kept without a permit;
frogs eggs and tadpoles may be taken and kept without a permit. A tadpole becomes a frog when its tail is absorbed. If metamorphosed frogs are not the above species, they should be returned to their water body of origin.

People who wish to take and/or keep other species must obtain a Herpetology Permit from the Wildlife Management


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't think an apology is needed Paul. I would have thought the same if I didn't know better.


----------



## Emmalee (Dec 4, 2017)

Imported_tuatara said:


> exactly what i said, it's over with and now we should be guiding her in the right direction in terms of care for this poor animal, not bashing her.


Thank you.


----------



## Mysticlizard (Dec 4, 2017)

I think it's really good of u to rescue it and look after it, risking a fine.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 4, 2017)

To take this species from the wild requires a scientific permit which is not likely to be granted under the circumstances.
Not sure if anyone in Tas would be breeding these as pets as they are a commonly found species apparently


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

People who hold a Herpetology Permit must not collect or keep more than six adult specimens of any allowed species, or collect any allowed species from any reserved land, unless they also hold a Scientific Permit.
*Species Authorised by Herpetology Permit*
*Reptiles*
_Bassiana duperreyi_ Three-lined skink
_Cyclodomorphus casuarinae_ She-oak skink


----------



## Emmalee (Dec 4, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> People who hold a Herpetology Permit must not collect or keep more than six adult specimens of any allowed species, or collect any allowed species from any reserved land, unless they also hold a Scientific Permit.
> *Species Authorised by Herpetology Permit*
> *Reptiles*
> _Bassiana duperreyi_ Three-lined skink
> _Cyclodomorphus casuarinae_ She-oak skink


So they are permitted to keep with a license?


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

Yes they are.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 4, 2017)

yes.


----------



## Emmalee (Dec 4, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Yes they are.


So how much are licenses and how do I get one?


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 4, 2017)

Check your PM's.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 4, 2017)

With a permit it would appear so.
BUT.......the one you currently have should be taken to a reptile rescue or vet for treatment and to be released.

No idea how long they take to issue permits in Tas.....If its the same as Victoria it could be a couple of weeks.

http://dpipwe.tas.gov.au/wildlife-management/forms-and-permits/herpetology-permit


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 4, 2017)

To answer her original questions on care, hotspot should be 30 - 32 degrees, with cool end of down to 23 degrees. Humidity should not be high, but they enjoy a light misting every week or so. Their diet is similar to that of blue-tongues, though I'm not sure they can eat dog food. Snails and non-poisonous salad veggies should be fine. If it is stressed, I would provide it a dark, small hiding spot rather than a cardboard box. If the skink is bleeding from the tail, dip the tail in flour. From the image, the skink seems to have plenty of fat reserves, so do not stress it by feeding too soon. Try in maybe one or two days. Best of luck with the she oak!


----------



## AJ Bradley (Dec 5, 2017)

Hey Emmalee, 
Hope u got this sorted out, if not message me and I can help you out, I'm in Tas 
It's not as daunting as it seems, pretty simple really.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Dec 5, 2017)

@Emma. It is appears evident to me that it was more than just the tail of the lizard that was injured. This species has the ability to drop its tail (autotomy) if attacked by a predator and to make an escape whilst the wriggling dropped tail provides a distraction. The fact that it is not active and endeavouring to escape is indicative of more significant injuries than just its tail. Its abnormal posture also indicates internal injuries. (Personally, I don’t fancy its chances based on what I see and you have said.)

It would definitely be better off in the hands of an experience Wildlife Carer. As I have no idea what part of Tassie you are in, best to contact their central office… Nature Conservation Branch: 134 Macquarie Street, Hobart. Phone: (03) 6233 6556

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Pauls_Pythons. I wonder if you were thinking about the Alpine She-oak Skink _Cyclodomorphus praealtus_? I still sometimes struggle to remember _Cyclodomorphus casuarinae_ is now the Tassie species and not the mainland species. Habits developed over a life-time die hard. Lol.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 5, 2017)

@Emmalee Second what Bluetongue said, but if you really want a She Oak Skink, you can apply for a herpetological permit, and get one legally for $100 to about $350. Are you 16 and over? Otherwise you will need your parents/guardians to do the paperwork.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 5, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> @Emmalee Second what Bluetongue said, but if you really want a She Oak Skink, you can apply for a herpetological permit, and get one legally for $100 to about $350. Are you 16 and over? Otherwise you will need your parents/guardians to do the paperwork.


You can NOT purchase reptiles in Tasmania. They are to be either collected or traded for free.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Dec 5, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> You can NOT purchase reptiles in Tasmania. They are to be either collected or traded for free.


Whoops... sorry. But there are ways you can get one legally. It's on the species list. Good idea in TAS, though. Discourages people from trying to make money off them.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 5, 2017)

Yes but they would be the Victorian locality wouldn't they?
Does anyone know if we are able to keep Tasmanian reptiles here on the Mainland.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 5, 2017)

no, we can not, and they can't keep the mainland reptiles, either.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 5, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Yes but they would be the Victorian locality wouldn't they?
> Does anyone know if we are able to keep Tasmanian reptiles here on the Mainland.



The only locality of these in Victoria that I'm aware of is the Alpine She Oak which is on the critically endangered list.
So even if they could get reps from the mainland, (thats another story), this species wouldn't be going anywhere I think.


----------



## Scutellatus (Dec 5, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> The only locality of these in Victoria that I'm aware of is the Alpine She Oak which is on the critically endangered list.
> So even if they could get reps from the mainland, (thats another story), this species wouldn't be going anywhere I think.


I didn't mean she could get one just seeing which locality Spotted was talking about. Also I meant can we keep reptiles from Tasmania on the Mainland?


----------

